# Will Android ever be able to download shows like iOS



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

I cannot find any announcements about this function for Android. Should we ever expect it?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517000610495733761


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

Thank you. I am concerned because that was six months ago. Updates from Tivo would be nice.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Kash76 said:


> Thank you. I am concerned because that was six months ago. Updates from Tivo would be nice.


everyone is saying android update should be this month. For now i"m streaming movies and tvs from my cable provider.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll believe it when I see it. TiVo support told me "in the next few weeks" in January. It's now the middle of March, and my LG G3 still can't even set up streaming without the TiVo app crashing!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

March is still weeks from January. Its also months, but this is "tivo time".


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It's coming, but I'm not sure if Tivo definitively said it was in THIS specific update. But hopefully.


----------

